# Bodybuilder?



## Pinkbear (May 30, 2015)

These guys need to stop being labeled as body builders. They should just be called dumbass.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84603248/


----------



## mel149 (May 30, 2015)

Helerious person u are!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 30, 2015)

Lmao oh Jenn


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2015)

Wow...how do you let yourself get to that point? He obviously didn't wake-up looking like Grimace from McDonalds overnight...


----------



## curtisvill (May 30, 2015)

Why do I need to work out any more?  Time to order some synthol.


----------



## conan (May 30, 2015)

I don't know how anyone get's this way.  Things like this make me question if I'm really part of the human race.


----------



## Assassin32 (May 30, 2015)

I think he looks great. I don't think he even used synthol, it looks like a lot of blood, sweat and tears built that amazing physique.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 30, 2015)

Those are some nice traps.


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> I think he looks great. I don't think he even used synthol, it looks like a lot of blood, sweat and tears built that amazing physique.



Ok brother....lol


----------



## HDH (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful symmetry...

Fvckin' idiot.

H


----------



## Irish (May 31, 2015)

Call me a horrible person but I think this is natural selection. If you're that much of an idiot that you think that it's acceptable to do that, he's got whats coming to him. Disgusting. A short cut, that has cost him. And rightfully so


----------



## goodfella (May 31, 2015)

This is to true...


----------



## Azog (May 31, 2015)

I don't want to lift on this planet anymore.


----------



## Lilo (May 31, 2015)

Just admit it, you're all jealous


----------



## snake (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't get the reason for doing this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

snake said:


> I don't get the reason for doing this.


That's because you aren't afraid of working.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2015)

Great job douche bag, looks awesome while you press those 50lbs dbs overhead.


----------

